# good deal on a Blackstone 22 inch griddle



## Omnivore (Mar 6, 2020)

Robot or human?
		


I've been waiting for these to go on sale. They are normally $175, now $95.  What I like is that you could run this on mini fuel tanks for camping and leave the big 20 pound tank at home. Also nice that it has a lid. Anywho, maybe this is useful to someone.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 6, 2020)

Thats a great deal.  Thanks


----------



## phatbac (Mar 7, 2020)

I have been thinking of getting one maybe its time to pull the trigger on the griddle.

Happy Grilling,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## greatfx1959 (Mar 7, 2020)

may be headed to wally world today, looks like my local one has one


----------



## mike243 (Mar 7, 2020)

I have a 36" and like it a lot, found a portable Blackstone with a flipable plate that's Teflon and flat on 1 side and wavy on the other, it works great and lives in the camper. good products for the most part. $50 a couple of years ago


----------



## greatfx1959 (Mar 7, 2020)

just went to my local wally world, they had it on the shelf for 177.00 showed them the online ad on my phone and the manager did an override and i got it 95.67.......picked up a blackstone cast iron bacon/burger press and was out the door for $118.00.........thanks for the heads up on this!!!!!!


----------



## Omnivore (Mar 7, 2020)

greatfx1959 said:


> just went to my local wally world, they had it on the shelf for 177.00 showed them the online ad on my phone and the manager did an override and i got it 95.67.......picked up a blackstone cast iron bacon/burger press and was out the door for $118.00.........thanks for the heads up on this!!!!!!


I was anticipating that happening to me too so I paid online but am doing in store pick up. Glad they gave it to you for the right price!

For those interested, I often check the site slickdeals.net for any crazy deals. You can also set up alerts if there is something you are hoping to go on sale.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Mar 8, 2020)

I did some of the best pork tenderloin sandwiches last night, did mcmuffins this morning, and am gonna attempt smash burgers this evening, i consider this a great deal!!!!


----------



## Omnivore (Mar 8, 2020)

Awesome! I was just telling my husband that we should have some friends over so we can break it in.  Thinking teriyaki chicken and fried rice.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Mar 8, 2020)

touchdown SMASHBURGERS!!!! i know, no pics, moving too fast, not enough time. i love this thing!


----------

